# un neo parlamentare...



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/se-questo-e-un-parlamentare/34784?video


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/se-questo-e-un-parlamentare/34784?video


che merde.
e la storia delle badanti??
ora fanno la sanatoria.
Non ho parole.


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Luglio 2009)

Abbiamo trovato l'anello di congiunzione tra l'uomo e l'antralopitecus africanus. E lo abbiamo giuatamente fatto sedere su di uno scranno. Lo stadio gli andava stretto.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Ma si possono foraggiare coi nostri soldi simili umanoidi? E' incredibile...


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Luglio 2009)

Beh, ne manteniamo parecchi di questi esseri, uomini o donne che siano...
Evidentemente ci immedesimiamo in certi soggetti, e li votiamo.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Beh, ne manteniamo parecchi di questi esseri, uomini o donne che siano...
> Evidentemente ci immedesimiamo in certi soggetti, e li votiamo.


 può darsi... anche se ormai il voto è talmente pilotato sulle liste che si sceglie sempre meno...


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> può darsi... anche se ormai il voto è talmente pilotato sulle liste che si sceglie sempre meno...


Pure questo è vero: ma que che trovi dentro la scatola non è peggiore della scatola. quindi...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si possono foraggiare coi nostri soldi simili umanoidi? E' incredibile...


è il prototipo del leghista.. alticcio, sudato, maglietta da truzzo, alito vinoso, e volgarità verbale, modello calderoli e borghezio.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> può darsi... anche se ormai il voto è talmente pilotato sulle liste che si sceglie sempre meno...


chiaro. i capolista chi li schioda più?


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si possono foraggiare coi nostri soldi simili umanoidi? E' incredibile...


non riesco a vederlo, mi dici il nome?


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

non ho audio
che dice?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non ho audio
> che dice?


canta una cosa sui napoletani che non si lavano, se ho capito bene.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Salvini, lega Nord. Canta una squallida canzone da stadio che insulta i napoletani... colera, lavatevi, etc...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2009)

Guardate che poi vi dicono che non capite il popolo e che gli operai votano lega...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guardate che poi vi dicono che non capite il popolo e che gli operai votano lega...


 E' vero, ma votavano anche il fascio 80 anni fa... l'idea che tutti i ceti popolari votino automaticamente a sinistra è una pia illusione di qualche intellettualoide marxista che vive al di fuori della realtà...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero, ma votavano anche il fascio 80 anni fa... l'idea che tutti i ceti popolari votino automaticamente a sinistra è una pia illusione di qualche intellettualoide marxista che vive al di fuori della realtà...


Soprattutto va contestato che i partiti debbano adeguarsi a quello che è il pensiero popolare anziché esserene guida intellettuale.
Questo inseguire il populismo di destra e vergognarsi di voler essere intellettuali che propongono soluzioni diverse è il più grande errore della sinistra.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

abbiamo presente il numero di voti che si son portati a casa questi stronzi della lega??


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Soprattutto va contestato che i partiti debbano adeguarsi a quello che è il pensiero popolare anziché esserene guida intellettuale.*
> Questo inseguire il populismo di destra e vergognarsi di voler essere intellettuali che propongono soluzioni diverse è il più grande errore della sinistra.


 Concordo pienamente!


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> abbiamo presente il numero di voti che si son portati a casa questi stronzi della lega??


 Purtroppo si... sono uno specchio di chi li vota... anche se il sistema con cui ottengono voti è completamente drogato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2009)

Apparentemente O.T. ...ma non lo è.

Nella mia scuola da quasi ventanni si propongono ai genitoreì dei questionari sul gradimento del serizio.
All'inizio l'idea era stata contestata (lo so bene, perché la proposta è partita da me) proprio per la paura di doversi adeguare alle richieste delle famiglie anche quando fossero state contrarie alle scelte pedagogiche. Altre insegnanti speravano invece di veder contestare dalle famiglie proprio queste scelte che trovavano scomode.
I punti su cui si chiedeva il parere erano l'inserimento degli aunni h e l'attuazione di laboratori, inizialmente, in seguito si sono aggiunti la presenza di alunni stranieri.
La questione era però: se ci dicono che gli alunni h devono essere emarginati, che i laboratori sono una perdita di tempo e che gli stranieri non li vogliono, che facciamo?
La risposta è una sola: *spieghiamo a parole e coi fatti* *che* i loro figli *vengono arricchiti dalla diversità*.

Possibile che questa cosa così semplice non si abbia il coraggio di farla a livello politico?


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

Vabbeh se pensiamo che un ministro rideva ai funerali dei soldati morti a Nassirya....o che dei tossicodipendenti puttanieri ecc ecc  siedano in parlamento
non mi stupisco
mi stupisco come la lega prenda voti anche al sud......x dire nella mia citta' (che non e' al sud) un consigliere comunale della lega nord e' di rossano calabro......
o meglio capisco il xche....da noi si dice piuttosto che niente e' meglio piuttosto....e visto che l'alternativa dall'altra parte (leggi sinistra) e' il nulla piu assoluto


----------



## Old amarax (7 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è il prototipo del leghista.. alticcio, sudato, maglietta da truzzo, alito vinoso, e volgarità verbale, modello calderoli e borghezio.


 
Che piacere leggere te e gli altri 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 io mi sono arrabbiata di brutto a sentirlo...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Luglio 2009)

s'è dimesso


----------



## Old Alexantro (8 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> s'è dimesso


 s'e  dimesso non di certo xche beccato a intonare quella canzoncina


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2009)

*....*

A me fa specie che la sinistra "socialista ed illuminata" sia andata a carabattole!!!   
Se davvero, come é stato detto, ricominciasse ad occuparsi di essere leader intellettuale e sociale e si interessasse fattivamente alla gente, perdendosi meno in ciarle, certi "figuri" non avrebbero modo di esistere perché sarebbero seppelliti dalle qualità politiche e dalla statura morale che hanno sempre contraddistinto in passato i veri progressisti.
Io spero ancora ...hai visto mai!
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (10 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> s'e dimesso non di certo xche beccato a intonare quella canzoncina


 
 ...e va a fare danni in Europa


----------



## Old amarax (10 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> A *me fa specie che la sinistra "socialista ed illuminata" sia andata a carabattole!!!*
> Se davvero, come é stato detto, ricominciasse ad occuparsi di essere leader intellettuale e sociale e si interessasse fattivamente alla gente, perdendosi meno in ciarle, certi "figuri" non avrebbero modo di esistere perché sarebbero seppelliti dalle qualità politiche e dalla statura morale che hanno sempre contraddistinto in passato i veri progressisti.
> Io spero ancora ...hai visto mai!
> Bruja


 
Io credo che molto sia imputabile all'appiattimento culturale che stiamo vivendo. Una volta a scuola c'erano i gruppi di discussione sugli argomenti del giorno, sui problemi di attualità, sulle religioni...ora pare che il tutto sia legato solo alla buona volontà di qualche insegnante. La televisione di certo non aiuta fra i vari programmi container che si vedono e le alternative di film e telefilm che ci sono mentre c'è un Anno Zero o L'infedele o Ballarò...ci vogliono drogare di fiction???


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me fa specie che la sinistra "socialista ed illuminata" sia andata a carabattole!!!
> Se davvero, come é stato detto, ricominciasse ad occuparsi di essere leader intellettuale e sociale e si interessasse fattivamente alla gente, perdendosi meno in ciarle, certi "figuri" non avrebbero modo di esistere perché sarebbero seppelliti dalle qualità politiche e dalla statura morale che hanno sempre contraddistinto in passato i veri progressisti.
> Io spero ancora ...hai visto mai!
> Bruja


d'accordissimo
berlusconi e' al governo xche dall'altra parte ci sono degli emeriti incapaci non penso neanche tanto migliori di lui moralmente


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> d'accordissimo
> berlusconi e' al governo xche dall'altra parte ci sono degli emeriti incapaci non penso neanche tanto migliori di lui moralmente


 
sono d'accordo. d'altronde una fazione politica che basa la propria campagna solo ed esclusivamente sullo scredito dell'avversario significa che non ha una cippa da proporre, zero idee, zero progetti, zero soluzioni


----------

